# Are paperclips dangerous



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

My tiels love to sit on my desk and play. I sit at my desk most of the day and they love to go in one of my metal baskets and pull out paperclips, plastic bottle lids and round bells. I am just wondering if it is okay for them to do this, because I got to thinking it may not be safe. I am thinking of making some sort of foraging play area right on my desk so they can play and be near me too.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

According to the internet paperclips are usually made of steel, with some sources specifying that it's galvanized steel. Steel itself is safe but galvanizing isn't, because zinc is used for galvanizing and birds are very sensitive to too much zinc.


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

Thank you tielfan...I will make sure they are not galvanized


----------

